# Désinstallation compliquée.



## velum (30 Mai 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai installé la toute dernière version de ubuntu en dual boot grâce à "Refit" sur mon macbook alu late 2008, mais je n'ai pas vraiment été conquis par cet OS...

Par erreur j'ai effacé le contenu des 3 partitions que j'ai crée pour l'installation (disk0s4, disk0s5, 04). Depuis je n'arrive pas à supprimer ces partitions dans l'utilitaire de disque mac (lion), ni même à booter sur le cd gravé pour l'installation de linux pour essayer de les supprimer grâce à gparted ou autre logiciel...
Mon disque dur n'étant pas vraiment très grand, cela devient très gênant d'avoir 30 gigas non utilisés(ables)...

Je suis comme qui dirait bien coincé! Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?


----------



## velum (19 Juin 2012)

Up...

Vraiment personne pour m'aider dans ce bourbier ?


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2012)

Supprimer les partitions est une chose. Simplement les reformater n'est pas possible non plus ?
Et en redémarrant du DVD d'installation de Mac OS X (ou de la partition de secours, s'il s'agit de Lion) ?


----------



## velum (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjour et merci de m'avoir répondu.

Il est possible de formater les partitions mais pas de les supprimer, même à partir de la partition de secours Lion.

"Prise en charge du redimensionnement de système de fichiers requise, telle que HFS+ à journalisation activée."


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2012)

Donc en les reformatant, tu récupères donc de l'espace. C'est un peu du gruyère mais c'est mieux que rien.


----------



## velum (31 Juillet 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Donc en les reformatant, tu récupères donc de l'espace. C'est un peu du gruyère mais c'est mieux que rien.



Re,

En fait non, je ne récupère rien puisqu'à l'heure actuelle je me retrouve avec 4 partitions dont une seule est utilisée (il existe une cinquième pour la recovery de lion..)

J'utilise 152,64giga et j'ai donc 6,41giga inutilisables dans une partition que je ne peux pas fusionner 

Le pire dans mon histoire c'est que j'aurais beau formater ma partition principale à 152, ça ne résoudra en rien le problème des 6giga que je n'arrive pas à récuperer :-(


----------



## alex.virginia (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir, 
si vous disposez d&#8217;un disque externe, vous pouvez cloner votre système 10.7 avec un utilitaire comme *Carbon Copy Cloner*. 
&#8212;Outil fiable, il vous permet de conserver la partition Recovery HD&#8212;
L&#8217;opération réalisée, formatez et partitionnez (onglet Partition de l&#8217;Utilitaire de disque/Menu Schéma de partition) votre disque à votre convenance puis clonez à nouveau votre OS. 
Cordialement.


----------



## laurent56480 (1 Août 2012)

Absolument, c'est la meilleure méthode et la plus simple.


----------



## velum (15 Août 2012)

alex.virginia a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> si vous disposez dun disque externe, vous pouvez cloner votre système 10.7 avec un utilitaire comme *Carbon Copy Cloner*.
> Outil fiable, il vous permet de conserver la partition Recovery HD
> Lopération réalisée, formatez et partitionnez (onglet Partition de lUtilitaire de disque/Menu Schéma de partition) votre disque à votre convenance puis clonez à nouveau votre OS.
> Cordialement.



Bonjour,

Vous voulez dire qu'à l'heure actuelle il m'est impossible de faire fusionner les anciennes partitions linux (que j'ai déjà bien formaté) mais qu'après cette manipulation (formater ma partition mac) j'arriverais à tout faire fusionner en une seule partition mac (propre) ?


----------



## alex.virginia (15 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 
oui, c&#8217;est en substance ce que cela signifie : une fois clonée (votre partition système), vous allez pouvoir &#8221;fusionner&#8221; par un nouveau formatage de votre disque dur, les partitions existantes (Mac et Linux).
L&#8217;opération de clonage n&#8217;a pour but que de préserver votre installation Mac OS X ainsi que ses réglages. 
Je vous souhaite un bon 15 août.


----------

